# Winthorpe, Newark-on-Trent @ Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Sho



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show, Newark in Winthorpe, Newark-on-Trent, Nottinghamshire starting 05/09/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=449

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## musicboy (Feb 14, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

musicboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

mendit has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bat-21 (Jul 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Bat-21 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*newark rally*

Hi All
There are only 6 names on the list only 2 of them confirmed,This is a nice relaxing show not to big so can see it all then have time to relax and enjoy the company,
hope to see some more old and new friends attending this rally.

george


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

*Re: newark rally*



scottie said:


> Hi All
> There are only 6 names on the list only 2 of them confirmed,This is a nice relaxing show not to big so can see it all then have time to relax and enjoy the company,
> hope to see some more old and new friends attending this rally.
> 
> george


We confirmed George see you there


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: newark rally*



mendit said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Hi Keith
yep you and me confirmed,come along folks,am I taking precious holidays 
for 1 other camper,no disrespect keith.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
we still have only 3 confirmed for this rally. the four listed have not confirmed,please let me know if you have confirmed your booking.
george
4 musicboy 
5	havingfun 
6	Bat-21 
7	JimM


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Can Havingfun ,Bat-21 ,JimM please confirm your place if attending newark rally.
Thanks
George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Extended advanced booking date to next Tuesday now 2nd September

or


You can pay on the gate it will cost you £55 and if we have room on our pitch I am sure George will welcome you with open arms  


Jacquie


----------



## Raptor107 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Scottie,
Are there any spaces left for our area? What time does the gate close for pay on entry tomorrow ( Friday )?
There's a chance I may attend
Dave


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Raptor107 said:


> Hi Scottie,
> Are there any spaces left for our area? What time does the gate close for pay on entry tomorrow ( Friday )?
> There's a chance I may attend
> Dave


hi dave 
the gates close at 9pm I have space left fot 1 van ,providing it is not a big van,they might bring you here..
george


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*winthorpe newark on trent*

hi,

thanks again george and angie, for giving up holiday time for the rally, small as it was it still made a very pleasant weekend, much appreciated,and looking forward to lincoln, bernard said,dont forget the grinder..........,it,s not often he dosent get the bargain.

mags x


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Yes thanks from us Angie and George for your time and advice good to meet old and new friends
Yvonne and Keith


----------

